# Glasgow Conference 26th November 2014



## Alba37 (Oct 2, 2014)

For everyone in Greater Glasgow and Clyde

*Improving Diabetes Care Together*

A one-day diabetes conference for healthcare professionals and patients and carers in Greater Glasgow and Clyde

Glasgow, Maryhill Burgh Halls
26 November 2014, 9am – 4.30pm

The Managed Clinical Network (MCN) for Diabetes, in partnership with Diabetes Scotland, is organising a one day conference on diabetes in NHS Greater Glasgow and Clyde.

The aim is to:

1. provide an update on recent developments in diabetes care

2. highlight current work the Diabetes MCN is taking forward

3. discuss how best we develop diabetes services in NHS Greater Glasgow and Clyde to ensure that diabetes care is person centred and effective.

The conference is open to:

− primary and secondary care staff in NHS Greater Glasgow and Clyde with an interest in diabetes

− people living with diabetes and their carers

If you are interested in attending this event please contact Carsten Mandt at carsten.mandt@ggc.scot.nhs.uk

Places are limited so please pass this on to anyone who may be interested and register your interest asap.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2014)

Hope its a good turnout Alba !


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks, here's hoping.  We need lots of 'service users' there to help shape services!


----------



## Alba37 (Nov 1, 2014)

They have had a good response and have just now released the programme for the day:


NHS Greater Glasgow and Clyde Diabetes MCN / Diabetes Scotland

*Improving Diabetes Care Together*

Wednesday 26 November 2014

Maryhill Burgh Halls, Glasgow G20 8YE


*Programme*

9.00-9.30 - Registration / Tea and Coffee

9.30-9.45 - Welcome and Introduction

9.45-10.15 - Presentation: Inpatient Care

10.15-10.45 - Presentation: Innovations in Technology to Improve Diabetes Care  

10.45-11.00 - Tea and Coffee

11.00-11.40 - Ask the Expert Q&A 1

1.	Transitional Care 
2.	New Therapies for Type 2 Diabetes 
3.	Prevention and Early Diagnosis 
4.	Diabetes Care in Pregnancy
5.	Improving Information – My Diabetes My Way and SCI-Diabetes 
6.	Living with Diabetes and Self Management 

11.40-12.20 - Ask the Expert Q&A 2
		Same topics as Ask the Expert Q&A 1

12.20-12.45 - Presentation: Challenges for Better Diabetes Care 

12.45-13.30 - Lunch

13.30-14.30 - Presentation: Patient-Centred Care: The House of Care 

14.30-15.30 - Workshops: Delivering Patient-Centred Care – What Does it Mean to You?

15.30-15.45 - Tea and Coffee

15.45-16.15 - Workshop Feedback

16.15-16.30 - Summary and Close

Anyone interested in attending can reserve your place by emailing carsten.mandt@ggc.scot.nhs.uk and you he will send you a registration form.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like you have a good day ahead of you


----------

